# Ruby Red Spilo



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Quality reduced to shrink the file size for uploading...


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Gorgeous!

Way more colorful than my drab specimen...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks pman!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a nice Spilo


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What a friggin beauty.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Way more colorful than my drab specimen...


Cheer up pman i like your spilo


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Way more colorful than my drab specimen...


Cheer up pman i like your spilo
[/quote]

Yeah I like it too and look forward to seeing more of him


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

mines more darker and black. looks good man


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Beautiful Spilo.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful kick as Ruby Red Spilo you got there, Smoke!...He rocks like a MOTORHEAD concert!!...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thx guys. I just posted a video of him finger chasing in a new thread... should have just posted it here...


----------

